

Ask HN: iPad2 4.3.5 wifi issues, help find a solution? - EwanG

Just received my new iPad 2 straight from Apple last night. Came with 4.3.5 preinstalled. Was tearing my hair out over connectivity issues until I found that turning off the WEP or WPA or WPA2 - i.e. turn off all security - "fixes" it.&#60;p&#62;So tonight I spent some time trying things with the iPad 2 and a monitor on the router.&#60;p&#62;If ANY type of security is turned on, then the router sees the iPad 2 connect, but shows it as having the IP of "0.0.0.0". If I try to enter a static IP, this makes no change at the router, and there is no obvious change at the iPad 2. If instead I try to use DHCP, then the iPad 2 initially shows nothing. If I renew lease I then show an IP of "169.254.176.38" and a subnet mask of "255.255.255.0", although the router still sees it as 0.0.0.0.&#60;p&#62;Once I turn off security, then DHCP works. HOWEVER, if I try to setup a Static IP it STILL does DHCP as evidenced by the fact that disconnecting and reconnecting the iPad gets an IP address that is NOT the one I have put in with the Static IP.&#60;p&#62;Since it works without dropping with security turned off, I doubt this is a hardware issue. I am wondering if "fixing" certificates in 4.3.5 broke something else?
======
EwanG
Just because this came up in another forum where I've also asked for help -
this is happening on three different routers (TrendNet, Linksys, and
Cradlepoint). All of them are on the latest firmware, and all of them work
just fine with my iPad 1, a couple of iPhones, and a couple of desktop
computers.

